

Tell YC: Come to Flourish 2010: A student run open source conference. - zitterbewegung
http://www.flourishconf.com/
Get a free t-shirt too!
Speakers:
Robby Findler is currently teaching at the Northwestern University and is also a member of PLT and, as such, responsible for the creation and maintenance of DrScheme. In addition to DrScheme, Findler has contributed numerous components to PLT Scheme and supervises its Web-based software library, called PLaneT. Findler is also a leading team member of the TeachScheme! project.<p>Carl Karsten is a python developer from Chicago,IL. He is an active member of chipy. Also, he has administered recordings at confrences at PyCon and will be giving a workshop on recording.<p>Dennis Gilmore: Born and raised in Australia, Dennis Gilmore now resides in the U.S., and is currently a Release Engineer at Red Hat for spacewalk. He has previously worked for One Laptop Per Child(OLPC) as a build and release engineer. He used to be on the EPEL steering committee and the Fedora Board, and is currently a member of the Fedora Engineering Steering Committee(FESCo) and Fedora InfraStructure.<p>Wen-mei W. Hwu is the Walter J. ("Jerry") Sanders III-Advanced Micro Devices Endowed Chair in Electrical and Computer Engineering in the Coordinated Science Laboratory of the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign. From 1997 to 1999, Dr. Hwu served as the chairman of the Computer Engineering Program at the University of Illinois. Dr. Hwu received his Ph.D. degree in Computer Science from the University of California, Berkeley.<p>Rob Landley started programming at age 12. He's spoken at Ottawa Linux Symposium, wrote the kernel's initramfs documentation, co-founded Penguicon, maintained BusyBox and set up open source license enforcement for it through the SFLC, wrote three years of weekly investment columns for the Motley Fool, and once threw a bowl of liquid nitrogen into a swimming pool which has since been viewed over 3 million times on youtube. He currently maintains the Firmware Linux embedded build system, which cross compiles so you don't have to.<p>Ryan Schultz is the co-founder of Studio Wikitecture, coined by Job Brouchoud out of their application of an open-source paradigm to the design and production of both real and virtual architecture and urban planning. Studio Wikitecture is a group that has integrated Web 2.0 and the currently emerging 3-dimensional web, for designing and building more efficiently. He has received both ‘Founder’s Award’ and 3rd Place for the Open Architecture Network’ Challenge -- a competition to design a tele-medicine facility in Western Nepal for his work on this project.<p>Francisco Tolmasky is a co-founder of 280 North and the creator of the Objective-J programming language. Before this, Francisco was an early member of the iPhone team at Apple, working on Mobile Safari and Maps as well as designing the Web SDK. At 280 North he is helping to bring desktop-class applications to the browser with their new open source framework, Cappuccino. They recently launched 280 Slides, a web presentation tool and the first application built on Cappuccino.<p>Bart Trojanowski is an embedded Linux consultant and driver developer from Ottawa, Canada. Bart has been hacking on big- and small-embedded devices running Linux for over a decade.<p>While working, or just hacking, Bart has always depended on source code management (SCM) software to keep his source safe. He's tried countless such tools and settled on Git, and today he wouldn't think of using anything else.<p>Ken Wasetis founded Contextual Corporation, a company that offers open source solutions to their clients' collaboration needs with open source technologies. He previously was involved in the .com boom in Chicago as a consultant, working with Java, Oracle, and DB2 for enterprise systems. Ken pushes open CMSs and other open source software for use in businesses through his work in Contextual Corp.
======
zitterbewegung
Speakers: Robby Findler is currently teaching at the Northwestern University
and is also a member of PLT and, as such, responsible for the creation and
maintenance of DrScheme. In addition to DrScheme, Findler has contributed
numerous components to PLT Scheme and supervises its Web-based software
library, called PLaneT. Findler is also a leading team member of the
TeachScheme! project.

Carl Karsten is a python developer from Chicago,IL. He is an active member of
chipy. Also, he has administered recordings at confrences at PyCon and will be
giving a workshop on recording.

Dennis Gilmore: Born and raised in Australia, Dennis Gilmore now resides in
the U.S., and is currently a Release Engineer at Red Hat for spacewalk. He has
previously worked for One Laptop Per Child(OLPC) as a build and release
engineer. He used to be on the EPEL steering committee and the Fedora Board,
and is currently a member of the Fedora Engineering Steering Committee(FESCo)
and Fedora InfraStructure.

Wen-mei W. Hwu is the Walter J. ("Jerry") Sanders III-Advanced Micro Devices
Endowed Chair in Electrical and Computer Engineering in the Coordinated
Science Laboratory of the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign. From
1997 to 1999, Dr. Hwu served as the chairman of the Computer Engineering
Program at the University of Illinois. Dr. Hwu received his Ph.D. degree in
Computer Science from the University of California, Berkeley.

Rob Landley started programming at age 12. He's spoken at Ottawa Linux
Symposium, wrote the kernel's initramfs documentation, co-founded Penguicon,
maintained BusyBox and set up open source license enforcement for it through
the SFLC, wrote three years of weekly investment columns for the Motley Fool,
and once threw a bowl of liquid nitrogen into a swimming pool which has since
been viewed over 3 million times on youtube. He currently maintains the
Firmware Linux embedded build system, which cross compiles so you don't have
to.

Ryan Schultz is the co-founder of Studio Wikitecture, coined by Job Brouchoud
out of their application of an open-source paradigm to the design and
production of both real and virtual architecture and urban planning. Studio
Wikitecture is a group that has integrated Web 2.0 and the currently emerging
3-dimensional web, for designing and building more efficiently. He has
received both ‘Founder’s Award’ and 3rd Place for the Open Architecture
Network’ Challenge -- a competition to design a tele-medicine facility in
Western Nepal for his work on this project.

Francisco Tolmasky is a co-founder of 280 North and the creator of the
Objective-J programming language. Before this, Francisco was an early member
of the iPhone team at Apple, working on Mobile Safari and Maps as well as
designing the Web SDK. At 280 North he is helping to bring desktop-class
applications to the browser with their new open source framework, Cappuccino.
They recently launched 280 Slides, a web presentation tool and the first
application built on Cappuccino.

Bart Trojanowski is an embedded Linux consultant and driver developer from
Ottawa, Canada. Bart has been hacking on big- and small-embedded devices
running Linux for over a decade.

While working, or just hacking, Bart has always depended on source code
management (SCM) software to keep his source safe. He's tried countless such
tools and settled on Git, and today he wouldn't think of using anything else.

Ken Wasetis founded Contextual Corporation, a company that offers open source
solutions to their clients' collaboration needs with open source technologies.
He previously was involved in the .com boom in Chicago as a consultant,
working with Java, Oracle, and DB2 for enterprise systems. Ken pushes open
CMSs and other open source software for use in businesses through his work in
Contextual Corp.

------
marshallp
Open source, hackers giving charity to rich companies

~~~
patio11
I have never really liked the charity model for OSS. My OSS isn't charity any
more than the free trial of my software is charity: it is a marketing strategy
that I can employ in parallel with and in support of my other business
activities.

Incidentally, I think you may underestimate the percentage of OSS which is
done by hackers on the payrolls of big companies. My day job has "donated" the
equivalent of millions in OSS development, and all the surveys I've seen of
OSS participation list "I am doing this on the explicit instructions of my
bosses" and "I am doing this at work without the explicit instructions of my
bosses" as very prominent numerically.

~~~
marshallp
How many financial software companies open source their software, if you've
got something that can make a business money, they won't care about paying.
Many developers trap themselves in meager areas where the only way is down
(open source or ad supported) because they refuse to learn new things and
compete in domains with huge opportunity (accountng/erp, finance,
electrical/civil/mechanical engineering, computer graphucs animation,
medical/legal expert systems).

